

Ask HN: Swift for web development? - jpdelatorre

With Swift becoming open source soon, does that mean it will be possible to use Swift for web development? Are there any web framework for Swift projects out there?
======
maniacalrobot
I'm sure there will be many swift web frameworks that spring up after swift is
open sourced, and I could see it as a very real challenger to the similar apps
written in Go. Especially if you've already written the frontend code for the
iOS eco system, the reusing code for any web based backend system just makes
sense. Although I do wonder if swifts primary advantage, its speed, is negated
by the speed of making web requests.

------
romanovcode
Not yet but there probably will be. Personally I think using Swift for webdev
is waste of time however it's just my opinion.

------
yuuriayano
I'm guessing you haven't tried Swift yourself no?

------
manis404
Swift for web development? You might as well kill yourself.

------
gamechangr
Try Swift. You could use it, but why would you put yourself through that sort
of pain???

